# JFrame Fenster höhe der Titelzeile?



## Samuel (25. Jun 2006)

Wie kann ich die varaible Höhe der Titelleiste in Windows rausfinden um so arbeiten zu können, dass mein ContentPane immer 800 zu 600 groß ist, ohne raten zu müssen wie groß das Fenster nun wirklich ist.

Gibt es eine Methode, die mir vor setVisible sagen kann, wieviel Platz ich wirklich brauche?


----------



## AlArenal (25. Jun 2006)

Kann dir doch relativ egal sein, wie groß oder klein das ist. Mach deine ContentPane 800x600 groß, mach ein #pack() ehe du den Frame sichtbar machst und lass die Finger von #setSize.

Kleine Anmerkung: Anwendungen mit hartverdrahteten Größe sind immer Kandidaten für Probleme. Das fängt schon bei Schriftgrößen an. Übernimmst du sie vom System, kannst du nicht mit irgendwelchen festen Größen rechnen, da die Einstellungen variieren. Verdrahtest du den Kram fest sind unschöne Darstellugnsfehler vorprogrammiert. Ist ätzend wenn mal wieder einer mit exakt zurechtgeschnittenen Hintergrundbildchen und Dialognen arbeitet und ich wieder Buttons nciht erreichen kann und die Hintergrundbilder ihren Platz nur teilweise füllen. Es hat nämlich mitnichten jeder 72 DPI....


----------



## Samuel (25. Jun 2006)

Das ist neu für mich, pack hat doch garkeine Paramter, wie kann ich dann auf setSize verzichten?


----------



## AlArenal (25. Jun 2006)

Samuel hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Das ist neu für mich, pack hat doch garkeine Paramter, wie kann ich dann auf setSize verzichten?



#pack braucht auch keine Parameter. Siehe Dokumentation: http://java.sun.com/j2se/1.4.2/docs/api/java/awt/Window.html#pack()


----------



## Samuel (25. Jun 2006)

Ja, hab ich ja gelesen, aber wie setz ich es ein, ich hab im moment keine Elemente, male nur auf die Canvas ein Bild.
Und ContentPane muss 800 mal 600 groß sein, nicht kleiner, nicht größer, nur die Titelleiste kommt da ungelegen, aber undecorated will ich die nicht machen


----------



## AlArenal (25. Jun 2006)

Samuel hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Ja, hab ich ja gelesen, aber wie setz ich es ein, ich hab im moment keine Elemente, male nur auf die Canvas ein Bild.



Aufmerksamer lesen? 

"Causes this Window to be sized to fit the *preferred size* and layouts *of its subcomponents*."

JComponent#setPreferredSize ist dein Freund. Mach entsprechend passende Angaben für deine Komponenten, dann liefert Window#pack auch das gewünschte Ergebnis. Dann kannst du dir den Muckefuck mit dem händischen Errechnen evtl. Fenstergrößen knicken, was sowieso nicht klappen kann


----------



## Samuel (25. Jun 2006)

oh, verzeihung, ich habe beim contentpane setsize benutzt, dachte preferedSize ist nur ein Ausdruck dafür, dass ich setsize so setzen soll, wie ich es will 

Danke

Achj ps: Zeichnet man eigentlich direkt auf Canvas?
Ich will hier ein Bild drauf packen, jedoch will ich mich nicht um jeden mist selber kümmern, wie getFocus usw, was ich aber ja machen muss, wenn ich auf dem Graphic Kontext sowas wie drawImage mache und da wir noch per Hand arbeiten sollen, finde ich keine Komponenten, bei der ich einfach den Pfad angebe und fertig.
Dachte gerade setBackground vom JFrame wär etwas, aber es nimmt nur Farbe


----------



## AlArenal (25. Jun 2006)

Samuel hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Ich will hier ein Bild drauf packen, jedoch will ich mich nicht um jeden mist selber kümmern, wie getFocus usw, was ich aber ja machen muss, wenn ich auf dem Graphic Kontext sowas wie drawImage mache *und da wir noch per Hand arbeiten sollen, finde ich keine Komponenten, bei der ich einfach den Pfad angebe und fertig.*



Ich verstehe den Satz nicht.


----------



## Samuel (25. Jun 2006)

Gui ist für uns neu und wir sollen nicht Visual Editor oder ähnliches benutzen um mit GUI auf unterster Stufe firm zu werden.
Und das was ich suche ist eine Komponente, bei der ich den Pfad zu nem Bild angebe, diese Komponente plaziere und fertig.
Ich hab hier zum Beispiel JLabel gefunden, dem kann ich ein Bild geben, zu meinem erstaunen aber, sehe ich nichts.

Nachdem ich das Fenster resize, wird die Komponente sichtbar gemacht, warum genau werden die Komponenten nicht aktualisiert?


----------



## AlArenal (25. Jun 2006)

Vermutlich hast du dein Label erst später ins UI eingefügt.


----------



## Samuel (25. Jun 2006)

EdiT: Warst schneller, führe es nochmal klar auf

Ok, nochmal.
Ich weiß, ich rede in der Regel sehr konfus.

Also, ich bin nicht neu n der Programmierung und auch nicht neu in der GUI, vorher habe  ich nur leider nie auf der untersten Ebene der GUI gearbeitet.

Unser Prof zeigte uns, wie man auf die Canvas mit den draw Befehlen malen kann, aber dabei muss man ja sehr viel beachten, Focus Verlust, Bewegung des Fensters usw und man muss jede winzige Aktion abfangen.
Das ist in der Computergrafik vielleicht sinnvoll, aber ich erachte dies als keinen Guten weg, eine Swing Applikation zu bauen, da Swing ja schon Komponenten besitzt, will ich diese auch nutzen.

Ich hab jetzt rumgewühlt und JLabel gefunden, dort kann ich sehr verwirrender weise ein ImageIcon zuweisen (obwohl in der API nur Icon steht), aber ok, aus Interfaces wird man klug.

Nun habe ich gehoft, dass Swing mir alles automatisch regelt, ich erstelle das Label, weise Bild zu, plaziere es und fertig. Das bisschen Code ist hier:


```
JLabel l = new JLabel();
l.setIcon(new ImageIcon("Bilder/Interface.jpg"));
l.setBounds(50,50,200,200);
this.getContentPane().add(l);
this.pack();
setVisible(true);
```

Was mich verwirrt, ist dass das Bild erscheint, aber erst nachdem ich das Fenster resized habe, bewegt habe.

Das add ist auch vor setVisible und vor pack, daher sehe ich keinen Grund, warum ich hier diesen Effekt verspüre.
Ferner erfahre ich folgendes: Fahre ich mit dem Fenster außerhalb des Monitors, wird es nicht neu gemalt. Nur, wenn ich es wieder resize, sonst garnicht


----------



## Illuvatar (25. Jun 2006)

Anmerkung: Mit Frame#getInsets() kann man aber auch die Höhe der Titelleiste herausfinden.


----------



## Samuel (25. Jun 2006)

Gut zu wissen, danke 

Doch dieses repaint Problem hier wurmt mich


----------



## Samuel (25. Jun 2006)

Langsam werde ich klüger.
Mein Beispiel da oben erzeugt ein Bild, fügt es hinzu, erzeuge einen Butten und füge diesen auch hinzu, soass er über dem Bild ist.
Reihenfolge also : add JLabel, dann add JButton.

Der Button ist beim Start unsichtbar, gehe ich über ihn, malt ihn die MouseOver Aktion neu, alles ist fein.
Dragge ich das Fenster ausserhalb des Monitos und wieder zurück, so wird der Button nicht neugemalt bis ich die Maustaste loslasse.

Das ist nicht so toll, nun hab ich folgendes gemacht, ich habe die beiden Adds einfach vertauscht, ich adde also zuerst den Button und dann das Label mit dem Effekt, dass der Button, obwohl zuerst geadded über dem JLabel ist und auch anständig aktualisiert wird.
Woran liegt das? Müsste der Button nicht unter dem Label bleiben, weil er immerhin zuerst hinzugefügt worden ist.
Beim JFrame müsste man doch eigentlich auch die Z Tiefe explizit angeben können, oder?


----------

